# Help Choosing Dry Dog Food



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

I feed my dogs proplan and my golden Royal canin


----------



## jopalis (Feb 20, 2016)

Tagrenine said:


> I feed my dogs proplan and my golden Royal canin


I did look at both and am concerned re controversial or harmful ingredients. ??


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

The best food for your dog is the food your dog does best on. 😉

None of the foods on your list concern me overmuch. All things being equal, I’d probably rank them in the order of Wellness, Blue Wilderness, Kirkland and then ProPlan, but if your dog is not thriving on the Wellness it’s perfectly reasonable to try something else. Which ingredients or foods in your list concern you?


----------



## jopalis (Feb 20, 2016)

jopalis said:


> I did look at both and am concerned re controversial or harmful ingredients. ??








Royal Canin vs. Purina Pro Plan | Pet Food Brand Comparison | PawDiet







www.pawdiet.com


----------



## jopalis (Feb 20, 2016)

pawsnpaca said:


> The best food for your dog is the food your dog does best on. 😉
> 
> None of the foods on your lost concern me overmuch. All things being equal, I’d probably rank them in the order of Wellness, Blue Wilderness, Kirkland and then ProPlan, but if your dog is not thriving on the Wellness it’s perfectly reasonable to try something else. Which ingredients or foods in your list concern you?


My concern is long term health and wonder about the controversial ingredients.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

A lot of people on the forum feed Purina Pro Plan with good results. Rukie does well on the Chicken and Rice and some people like their Sport formula.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

jopalis said:


> I did look at both and am concerned re controversial or harmful ingredients. ??


I don’t put any stock in random websites with regard to ingredient ranking. The average person has absolutely no idea how each ingredient is used in food and can’t verify the information themselves.

The veterinary nutritionists who design these diets DO and those are who I trust.

In the end, I’m a huge proponent of feeding your dog what they do best on. I personally don’t care for fad diets or “real chicken is the first ingredient!” But I don’t care if people do. I just try to help understand that what they’re concerned about is not something to worry about.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

jopalis said:


> Royal Canin vs. Purina Pro Plan | Pet Food Brand Comparison | PawDiet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I‘m not a fan of Royal Canin. As far as ProPlan, it really depends on what variety you are looking at. I know many breeders, and many of the forum members, who have raised very healthy, long lived dogs on ProPlan. The variety most often recommended by our members is the Sensitive Skin and Stomach (salmon variety). The ingredient list looks pretty good to me, although it’s heavier on grain than I’d want to feed my dogs (but then, I mostly feed raw or choose foods from the Whole Dog Journal’s “recommended foods” list). I suggest you take a look at the ingredient list for the PP Sensitive Skin and Stomach before you throw it out as a possibility.

Do you have concerns about Wellness (other than the fact that your dog doesn’t seen to be thriving on it)? Or the Blue Wilderness? Or the Kirkland?

You may find these two articles of interest:








Dog Food Myth-Busting - Whole Dog Journal


Whole Dog Journal‘s mission is to provide dog guardians with in-depth information on dog food, training, behavior, health, and more.




www.whole-dog-journal.com












Best Dog Food | What To Look For In Dog Food


What's the best dry dog food, and what should you look for when shopping for healthy dog foods? Here's the criteria to look for, read on.




www.whole-dog-journal.com





There is also some great information on commercial diets at the Dog Aware site.


----------



## jopalis (Feb 20, 2016)

pawsnpaca said:


> I‘m not a fan of Royal Canin. As far as ProPlan, it really depends on what variety you are looking at. I know many breeders, and many of the forum members, who have raised very healthy, long lived dogs on ProPlan. The variety most often recommended by our members is the Sensitive Skin and Stomach (salmon variety). The ingredient list looks pretty good to me, although it’s heavier on grain than I’d want to feed my dogs (but then, I mostly feed raw or choose foods from the Whole Dog Journal’s “recommended foods” list). I suggest you take a look at the ingredient list for the PP Sensitive Skin and Stomach before you throw it out as a possibility.
> 
> Do you have concerns about Wellness (other than the fact that your dog doesn’t seen to be thriving on it)? Or the Blue Wilderness? Or the Kirkland?
> 
> ...


Controversial/Harmful ingredient lists are scary. I will check those websites thanks. I fed wellness core grain free


----------



## jopalis (Feb 20, 2016)

to my senior Golden. Now using Wellness total health large breed. Pro Plan has the biggest controversial ingredient list of any I have looked at.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

jopalis said:


> Controversial/Harmful ingredient lists are scary. I will check those websites thanks. I fed wellness core grain free


I guess the point I’m trying to make is that that long list of controversial ingredients do not appear in all varieties of the foods. Purina for instance has a wide range of foods. Some are total crap and full of cheap ingredients, additives, preservatives and colors I would NEVER feed my dog. Overall however, the ingredients in their ProPlan level foods aren’t too bad.

You also need to understand WHY some of the ingredients are on the “bad” list. For instance I noticed that on the “controversial” list for ProPlan were liver and garlic powder. First, I have NO idea why liver would be considered controversial. Garlic can be dangerous in large quantities, but is considered by many to be beneficial in smaller amounts (pest repellent and immune booster). And, for the record, I don’t believe ANY of the ingredients listed as being “controversial ingredients found only in ProPlan” exist in the Sensitive skin and stomach (Correct me if I’m wrong and please specify which ingredients concern you).

So, again, take a look at the ingredient lists for the EXACT foods you are considering and tell us exactly what you are concerned about. I’m not an expert, but I have read a lot about pet foods over the years and I may be able to clarify why some ingredients may (or may not) be of concern…


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I fed wellness large breed when my girl was younger, and I had the same issues with slightly soft poop. My boy was on proplan as a puppy and his poop was better than my girl's on Wellness. what works well for others might not work well for your dogs, worth a try. all 3 of my dogs are fully raw fed now,


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

jopalis said:


> Pro Plan has the biggest controversial ingredient list of any I have looked at.


According to?


----------



## shanburr (Feb 24, 2021)

I am a huge fan of TLC Petfood and it is delivered right to your door for a reasonable price with clean ingredients.


----------



## jopalis (Feb 20, 2016)

pawsnpaca said:


> I guess the point I’m trying to make is that that long list of controversial ingredients do not appear in all varieties of the foods. Purina for instance has a wide range of foods. Some are total crap and full of cheap ingredients, additives, preservatives and colors I would NEVER feed my dog. Overall however, the ingredients in their ProPlan level foods aren’t too bad.
> 
> You also need to understand WHY some of the ingredients are on the “bad” list. For instance I noticed that on the “controversial” list for ProPlan were liver and garlic powder. First, I have NO idea why liver would be considered controversial. Garlic can be dangerous in large quantities, but is considered by many to be beneficial in smaller amounts (pest repellent and immune booster). And, for the record, I don’t believe ANY of the ingredients listed as being “controversial ingredients found only in ProPlan” exist in the Sensitive skin and stomach (Correct me if I’m wrong and please specify which ingredients concern you).
> 
> So, again, take a look at the ingredient lists for the EXACT foods you are considering and tell us exactly what you are concerned about. I’m not an expert, but I have read a lot about pet foods over the years and I may be able to clarify why some ingredients may (or may not) be of concern…


Are there two different foods such as Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach Salmon & Rice or one that says high protein in the title??


----------



## jopalis (Feb 20, 2016)

jopalis said:


> Are there two different foods such as Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach Salmon & Rice or one that says high protein in the title??


Large Breed high protein salmon & rice for the prop plan sensitive skin & stomach??? OK. I ordered: 
*Purina Pro Plan Specialized Sensitive Skin & Stomach With Probiotics Large Breed Dry Dog Food, 35 lbs.*


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I used to use Pro Plan. I recently switched to 4Health Strive Performance 87. They are doing very well. If your dog isn’t pretty active, I would feed a different variety.


----------



## justo (Jul 10, 2019)

jopalis said:


> I have been researching dog food. My rescue was eating Kirkland when we got him. I fed my previous Golden Wellness Core Reduced Fat when she got older. I have looked at Kirkland, Wellness Complete Health Large Breed (feeding now), Blue Wilderness and Purina Pro Plan. See controversial ingredients in most and some considered harmful in a couple. Looking for advice, please! My 3 yr old male is a good weight, has a bit of dry skin. Stools are a little loose on Wellness Complete.


this site has been very helpful to me (see link below). they rarely send me emails. the only time i hear from them is if there is a current recall with respect to a dog food or treat item. they have lots of good info on their site with regards to various dog foods:

Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor

by way of full disclosure, i have NO connection with dog food advisor. just a happy user.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

justo said:


> this site has been very helpful to me (see link below). they rarely send me emails. the only time i hear from them is if there is a current recall with respect to a dog food or treat item. they have lots of good info on their site with regards to various dog foods:
> 
> Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor
> 
> by way of full disclosure, i have NO connection with dog food advisor. just a happy user.


This is not the website to take advice from, it's ran by a human dentist, not someone with canine nutrition certifications, and it's basically a click/traffic money making website. They also highly recommend many foods that are implicated in DCM and downgrade some of the best, science backed foods.


----------



## justo (Jul 10, 2019)

Hildae said:


> This is not the website to take advice from, it's ran by a human dentist, not someone with canine nutrition certifications, and it's basically a click/traffic money making website. They also highly recommend many foods that are implicated in DCM and downgrade some of the best, science backed foods.


interesting point. however, not to defend "dog food advisor" (and, more importantly, not to disregard your point), but i might add that regardless as to the info found on *any* site, it is our individual responsibility to do our own research to check out the validity of the info found. at least that site gives info on recalls as well as providing an historical listing of past recalls on any food/treat that has occurred. that's what i mainly use it for whenever i am searching for a different food/treat. as for their food recommendations, although i was unaware of the background of the site owner, i feel it's still a good launching pad for locating great foods/treats. sure, i don't take the site's word for it, but i do use it to find out about the ingredients of a potential source and couple that with what my own knowledge and other websites.

so, if i came across as a fanboy for "dog food advisor", i apologize. i do recognize the validity of your point about "dog food advisor" making, what i consider bad recommendations on certain dog foods, but i did my own research that caused me to reject those recommendations and move on to find other, more acceptable choices.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

I agree with Justo... Dog Food Advisor has its limitations but I do find it useful to easily compare ingredients and I agree with most of their assessments of which ingredients are "good" vs questionable, based on my own personal knowledge and research. Although I don't believe they are the be all and end all, and people should make an effort to educate themselves on dog food ingredients and what ingredients might be problematic, I do think that sites like Dog Food Advisor can be a useful tool.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

They heartily recommend foods that are killing dogs via DCM. Not useful for me but to each their own.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Dog Food Advisor is coming at it from a human point of view. But what's good for humans is not what's good for dogs. I still believe what caused the grain-free craze in dog foor was the no-carb craze that humans went through in the 80s and 90s. I will always trust a veterinary nutritionist over a dentist any day when it comes to information about dog food.


----------



## justo (Jul 10, 2019)

i think the people who are against the "dog food advisor" site are missing the point of why i brought them up.

the main purpose of the site (at least for me) is to provide me with timely warnings of the various recalls on food/treats. period, end of story.

however, a side benefit (which you may or may NOT utilize) is to be a resource for various dog foods/treats (some of which i never heard of or are not available to me locally, but available via the internet) that i can easily look up and BEGIN my OWN research on what is appropriate for my dog(s). as with ANY website, YOU must take the info found there and validate it for yourself. HOW you do that is up to you. that means regardless as to who runs/founded the site is of NO consequence. YOU, and YOU alone are responsible for what you do with the info provided. if that means you need to bring the info to your vet or an "animal nutritionist" for verification, fine. whatever you decide, the bottom line is that it's YOUR responsibility what you feed your dogs and "dog food advisor" is just ONE (of many) resources that you have available to you for finding products that MAY (or may NOT) be useful.

something to think about is this: when i came across the "dog food advisor" site, i didn't know the background of the founder, and you know what? it didn't matter to me, because i live in reality NOT theory. and by "reality" i'm stating that i KNOW that there is NO website that is perfect, which is why whenever i view a site, i do NOT believe everything listed on it without checking it out to see what info is valid and what is NOT valid. so, since this isn't a perfect world you have to realize that on ALL websites, some info MAY be valid whereas others may NOT. what that means is, whenever you go to a website, you appreciate the work that a person(s) have done and use the info that works for you and simply ignore what doesn't. there's no need to go on a tirade because the poor guy is a dentist and not an "animal nutritionist".

and as i've stated in my 1st post on this topic, i have NO idea who the person/people are behind "dog food advisor" and i receive NOTHING from them other than info on recalls and ingredient listings of various foods/treats that i am considering. i guess i'm still siding with "dog food advisor" NOT because i believe in everything they've put out (because i haven't), but because i get a little tired of people trashing the work of other's who are simply trying to provide a service to help others (and a free service at that). you know, i don't see any of you promoting work that you have done to help out in this situation. instead of tearing apart someone else on a topic that you disagree with, maybe you should use that energy to help them improve their site or start you own site with better info?


----------



## TrishThomas (Aug 19, 2017)

cwag said:


> A lot of people on the forum feed Purina Pro Plan with good results. Rukie does well on the Chicken and Rice and some people like their Sport formula.


Our sweet Riley (4 year old spayed female) has been on Purina Pro Plan Focus Weight Control for Large Breeds and it appears they've recently switched the formula. She has had terrible diarrhea! We are switching today, but I'm not sure to what. Royal Canin or Hills Science diet (but which one???).


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

TrishThomas said:


> Our sweet Riley (4 year old spayed female) has been on Purina Pro Plan Focus Weight Control for Large Breeds and it appears they've recently switched the formula.


Why do you think that?


----------

